# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Diminutives of Родион.

## olga

What are some diminutives of Родион? Родя, Родька........

----------


## Светлана Ежова

Are you reading "crime and Punishment" 
Rodya Raskolnikov, you know?

----------


## olga

да Света.  ::

----------

